# Is the CDC taking over the government?



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 15, 2020)

To me, that's what it feels like. It has been a few months since the pandemic started, and I figured I would put in my 2¢ worth. Since when did the CDC take over the American government and tell us what to do? Since when did the system drop itself and surrender, while having the CDC boss us around? Trump better do something now and save his own system, because our government could be slowly collapsing by the hour without any realization. Your opinion may be different from mine, but I'm gonna leave it at this because I cannot let the CDC control/haunt my life, simply put.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 15, 2020)

quad8 said:


> To me, that's what it feels like. It has been a few months since the pandemic started, and I figured I would put in my 2¢ worth. Since when did the CDC take over the American government and tell us what to do? Since when did the system drop itself and surrender, while having the CDC boss us around? Trump better do something now and save his own system, because our government could be slowly collapsing by the hour without any realization. Your opinion may be different from mine, but I'm gonna leave it at this because I cannot let the CDC control/haunt my life, simply put.



Just wear your mask, please.

“ You are now free to move about the cabin.”


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 15, 2020)

quad8 said:


> To me, that's what it feels like. It has been a few months since the pandemic started, and I figured I would put in my 2¢ worth. Since when did the CDC take over the American government and tell us what to do? Since when did the system drop itself and surrender, while having the CDC boss us around? Trump better do something now and save his own system, because our government could be slowly collapsing by the hour without any realization. Your opinion may be different from mine, but I'm gonna leave it at this because I cannot let the CDC control/haunt my life, simply put.



i have never gotten that impression nor read anything supporting that argument, so i'm not sure where you're getting this from. can you post some references?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry about any of the confusion, but imagine what would happen if they did. No references at this time, just my two cents (opinion)...


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 15, 2020)

quad8 said:


> Sorry about any of the confusion, but imagine what would happen if they did. No references at this time, just my two cents (opinion)...



If there weren’t guidelines, which most appear to have not much problem with, pretty sure thingS would be lots worse. Really - mine, yours, or any individuals wants aren’t important, public safety is. People are having arguments in public places, sometimes getting shot, about showing disregard for others safety. So, if not wearing a mask is that important to you, just don’t go into public places. Please.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 15, 2020)

quad8 said:


> Your opinion may be different from mine, but I'm gonna leave it at this because I cannot let the CDC control/haunt my life, simply put.



The CDC isnt controlling yer life. They are trying to stop the spread of a deadly virus by telling people ways to limit its spread and crossing their fingers people dont believe the presidents nonsense lies over them when it comes to who knows better about this. 

You are not being controlled. Cover yer mouth when you go outside so people dont get sick because of you. It's not that difficult.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jul 15, 2020)

Honestly, it kinda feels like you got it backwards. It's like the government is trying to take over the CDC. Yes I'm aware that they're already a government agency, but look at this article. The Trump administration has stated that hospitals are to send all Covid info to them instead of the CDC. 

Trump has stated on record that he'd rather halt testing so that our numbers would look better. If all the data is going to his administration instead of the CDC do you really think they're going to be open and honest about the state of the crisis? 

Things are bad and they keep getting progressively worse. I am filled with anxiety over what will happen in the coming months.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2020)

It's so weird people are finding issue with wearing masks. They're not expensive, you can make one yourself that should suffice. It's a preventative measure, working both ways. It can help prevent you from getting some germs you might not want, and it can help keep whatever germs you got going on from spreading to others. Just throwing a made up number out here, even if it were only 10% effective, I still can't find a reason to bitch and moan about wearing a mask. Just wear a mask, jesus christ.

I'm getting really fucking annoyed seeing people half steppin the mask. Way too often I observe people rockin masks pulled down to their chin, mouth and nose exposed. They're just keeping it up to enter a market then immediately lowering it down rendering it completely useless. Or the ones that got it covering their mouth but not their nose. Could you just keep your rona spreading ass home instead? Wear a fucking mask, wear it properly too. 

It's also funny how people are all up in arms about being forced to wear something as small as a mask that's actually got a pretty serious public safety purpose but none of those people were complaining about the mandatory enforcement of women forced to wear tops while men get to go around shirtless as they please. I'm sure women get hot too, but apparently it's ok for the government to enforce that dress code? Why are we allowing them to enforce that but masks are unacceptable?


----------



## manzo (Jul 15, 2020)

is this satire


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 15, 2020)

It doesn't have to be satire, but all I know is that while many of us take steps to protect ourselves at this time, it is hard for me to believe that 99.99 % of what a news anchor says is true. So yeah, sorry to lay all this down, but please do not expect me to turn on to a news channel for a while. And if you get totally annoyed with everything going on right now, please do the same.

It is the choices we make ourselves that puts us in positions we hate to be in, all we can do is suck it up and move forward...


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, was this not about the masks? You originally sounded like you were annoyed that the CDC was forcing us to do something, or controlling us in some type of way? What was that all about? Bars and social atmospheres being shut down again? It's kind of all the same bag isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Jul 15, 2020)

In a way, you took the words right out of my mouth. I am annoyed at both the CDC and the government and I can't trust them right now. Can I trust you? Hahaha...



eng jr lupo rv323 said:


> Oh, was this not about the masks? You originally sounded like you were annoyed that the CDC was forcing us to do something, or controlling us in some type of way?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm so confused..


----------



## Dameon (Jul 16, 2020)

The CDC has literally no power, and the government has ignored it and circumvented it every step of the way. Almost nobody followed their guidelines on reopening, it took months before people took masks seriously, and Trump's budget proposal for 2021 calls for cutting their funding by $700 million. In the middle of a global pandemic. So I don't know what the fuck you're on about.

And yeah, news organizations are going to tell part of the story with some bias involved, because the news is written and delivered by human beings. Choosing not to be aware of the news doesn't solve that problem, that just makes you ignorant. Read multiple articles on the same subject from different news sources. Fact check articles. Trace articles back to their primary sources. Check references. Prioritize independent journalists.

Information is power; ignorance is weakness. And if you're backing Trump (who told us this was a hoax 150k deaths ago) against the CDC (who warned us that this was going to happen), then you're woefully ignorant.


----------



## benton (Jul 18, 2020)

My opinion is that all roads lead to "Mass Mind Control."

I see little to no evidence to support the idea that people who are speaking on various aspects of topics related to the pandemic have done any sort of research, study, or reflection (independent thought) with respect to what I consider to be overly arbitrary dictates with respect to the behavior that individuals are expected to exhibit in the context of a "public healthy crisis."

The thing about mass mind control is that the persons (and I assert that virtually everyone in the United States is under mass mind control) who are under it are generally not aware that they are under mass mind control (which, of course, is part of the mind control).

To those persons who are so certain that various organizations and government entities are not controlling the people, I would challenge them to become introspective and seek to understand why are they so certain about these matters, especially in contrast to the amount of time and effort that the individual has spent actually investigating and thinking about these issues.

As a member of a loose-knit group of outcasts, non-conformists (and by this I mean persons who are unable to conform to many societal norms even when they try really hard), and outlaws, I have been laboring under what may now be the misapprehension that we are expected or at the very least encouraged to "question everything."

The above are merely my thoughts and opinions, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 18, 2020)

As a purported ”person . . . .under mind control” you’re expecting us to prove that we aren‘t having our minds controlled? Prove a negative?

Only my opinion, good as any body’s: We are in unchartered territory, mostly. It is early days, no one knows everything, and seeing ulterior motives under every rock, is unbelievable, unlikely, unwise. Wearing a mask as a form of having our minds controlled by others - what is the evil benefit, and to whose benefit? You’re not thinking clearly. The worst that can happen is we’ve wasted some extra materials by attaching a mask to our skulls. We are not all, hypnotized, going to march off a cliff into oblivion.


----------



## benton (Jul 18, 2020)

Faceplant said:


> As a purported ”person . . . .under mind control” you’re expecting us to prove that we aren‘t having our minds controlled? Prove a negative?



I believe that the words I posted above stand on their own and I reject as false your characterization of the ideas I posted above. It seems to me that the idea that I am expecting anyone to "prove a negative" to be a false premise.

I tend to communicate directly and if I wanted you to "prove a negative" I would probably say it in those terms. Please feel free to show your work (formulate and communicate an argument explaining how I have asked anyone to "prove a negative.") I am certainly able to cede a point, but only in reaction to a properly constructed rebuttal.



Faceplant said:


> Only my opinion, good as any body’s: We are in unchartered territory, mostly. It is early days, no one knows everything, and seeing ulterior motives under every rock, is unbelievable, unlikely, unwise. Wearing a mask as a dorm of having our minds controlled by others - what is the evil benefit, and to whose benefit? You’re not thinking clearly. The worst that can happen is we’ve wasted some extra materials by attaching a mask to our skulls. We are not all, hypnotized, going to march off a cliff into oblivion.



You have no way of knowing how I am thinking. Again, it is my assertion that the masses of people in the United States are under Mass Mind Control (and have been since way before Covid-19), and what you have posted here does not to me represent an argument that explains how and why I am wrong in that assertion. If and when that happens, I will certainly yield to it (a valid rebuttal of this assertion).


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 18, 2020)

benton said:


> I believe that the words I posted above stand on their own and I reject as false your characterization of the ideas I posted above. It seems to me that the idea that I am expecting anyone to "prove a negative" to be a false premise.
> 
> I tend to communicate directly and if I wanted you to "prove a negative" I would probably say it in those terms. Please feel free to show your work (formulate and communicate an argument explaining how I have asked anyone to "prove a negative.") I am certainly able to cede a point, but only in reaction to a properly constructed rebuttal.
> 
> ...



So yer point here was to eloquently state that you believe the population is currently under some kind of mind control that is in some way tied to the covid 19 pandemic?

Dude that's on par with yer usual posts. It sounds like the ramblings of someone who is a little too into conspiracy theories. A world wide health crisis isnt a mind control experiment. Advising every human to not spit into each others mouths isnt a experiment in controlling people. Its damage control to stop more people from getting sick and spreading it to other people.

Using 10 dollar words doesnt make anything you say valid or even remotely correct. You seem so unwilling to accept the truth that its pointless to even try to educate you.


----------



## benton (Jul 18, 2020)

My words stand on their own and I am not going to read any posts that begin with (or contain) a characterization of my words.

Rebuttals may refer to the argument being rebutted, however a re-framing of the original assertion is neither necessary nor welcomed.

Lastly, references to the purported eloquence (or lack thereof) of the author of an assertion are deemed to be irrelevant in the context of a debate.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jul 18, 2020)

I’m feeling an uncontrollable urge to wear a mask. Help . . .

Turning off all electronics, now, and drawing the curtains . . .


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 18, 2020)

I used to clean asphalt tanks in the winter. Basically you get in the tank with a pneumatic hammer and chip out the stuff that's hardened to the sides. We were told to wear a respirator over a n95 with a rag over the respirator. Almost all the guys I worked with refused to wear more than a rag. They would then take smoke breaks in the tanks while reminiscing about all the old co-workers who got cancer.

Can't fix stupid I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 18, 2020)

benton said:


> My words stand on their own



They don't. But ok. You choosing to not respond to posts that directly quote you defeats the purpose of even posting. Yer basically covering yer ears and going "nananana because I'm right" but yer just not. You really want to be, but yer not.



benton said:


> Rebuttals may refer to the argument being rebutted, however a re-framing of the original assertion is neither necessary nor welcomed



Again, writing like yer on law and order doesnt make you correct, it just makes you seem like you really want to be. If you are so thick headed as to not even want to entertain a debate of yer silly conspiracies what's the point if even posting on a forum about them?



benton said:


> Lastly, references to the purported eloquence (or lack thereof) of the author of an assertion are deemed to be irrelevant in the context of a debate.



I'll give it to you, this one actually made me giggle out loud. So that's positive.

As @benton stated before I also urge others to become introspective and look further into his post history before thinking "hey maybe this dude has half of a point worth listening to" to maybe understand why.

But also and imo most importantly


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 18, 2020)

Up in here handin out assertions like PP handin out abortions damn son! Learn a new word today or what? I see your six assertions and raise you 9 asservations.


----------



## lazerskull (Aug 12, 2020)

The government is ruled by the elite they serve themselves and their own positions. They view the increasing poor and minority population as a threat... they're always staying one step ahead of people to stifle revolution. This is why smartphone exist. They can monitor and manipulate people on a mass scale. The virus is a convenient way to practice experiments on how to keep people under their thumb. This invisible elite are narcissist who think they're the "chosen few" to keep the masses in line. We need to repeal the 1913 Federal Reserve Act and totally start over. Our Federal Bank has our government by the balls. They own the elections, they own everything. Until we abolish the Fed and start over, all this shit is child's play hypothetical.


----------

